# Back on Dashcam recording now. Uber has option to register your dashcam



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Mine is app based recording. It's called "Background Video Recorder". It has floating menu too so I can stop recording or stop. It will loop record and I set it to record in intervals of 10 minutes. If it runs out of space it starts recording over the first oldest vid. The video I made 720p to save on space. In my state the dashcam doesn't require notice and I can secretly record if I wanted to as long as privacy isn't expected. I'm at a 1 party state.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

My Uber app has had that dash cam registration option for a long time already… well over a year I would say…


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Since this thread is pointless why don't you continue on and create 56 more threads for no apparent reason?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Yeah trust me, we're eye rolling your latest barrage of pointless threads.
Is there someone in your life that is failing to pay attention to you?


----------

